# 2016/2017 Alaskan Season



## 91AK250

Hey guys! I'm back for another one. After two TERRIBLE winter seasons with well above average temps and record low snow fall i'm going into this season very hopeful.

Today 10/21/16 we received our first snow. 4.5" at my house and a little more up the hill. In town they only recorded 2.8" but it's looking halfway decent so far anyhow. Our average day for the first snow is October 16th so we are only a few days late.

I'll keep updated as things progress. I Updated the snow plow lights to the SL2 set-up which is a HUGE improvement. I will also be installing a plow mount and wiring on my Excursion for a backup. I have the mount and wiring just need the time to install it all.


----------



## ktfbgb

Hey I'm glad to see it. I'm a little jealous! Hope the season turns out good for you. Sounds like you guys really need it.


----------



## BUFF

Truck is still looking good.lowred:

We're a few days behind our 1st average snow...probably going to be a while since temps have been in the 70's and no moisture in the forecast.
At least the high country's getting snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anymore snow up there to share with the rest of us? Patiently waiting for our turn... Ever hear from AlaskaBoss?


----------



## DieselSlug

We just returned on our trip from Tampa/Punta Gorda,FL back to Syracuse, NY to this... In about a 5 hour time frame. Lake effect over 20'' and drifting


----------



## scottr

Oh man!! That's an eye opener. Glad you have some snow to move, please send it North, we are having another dismal start to the season.


----------



## 91AK250

I have not heard from AlaskaBoss, I normally see him once a season but not yet this year.

We FINALLY received some more snow, after that first little storm we warmed up and did not get ANYTHING until this last week. Received about 7" between Wed - Fri this week here's a few photos.



One of the shop trucks at work






These Blizzak DM-V1's make plowing so easy, no more spinning all 4 tires trying to get traction. I use them on my daily drivers also love'em!


and the F-150


----------



## nalegtx

cool pics, always look forward to them! We are expecting our second system Sunday-Monday in southern NH....followed by another system late next week. Looks like you sent some cold air our way too as we are dropping back to teens/20's for highs!:clapping::bluebounce:


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## 91AK250

We aren't getting much snow, but at least this year the temps are helping us keep it around!! Looks like we could see some snow around 7-10 days from now.


----------



## scottr

Got a nice 6" snow a few days ago, still way under average. This is one of the lots I do, all the snow has to come to the far end and stacked.


----------



## scottr

Stacking


----------



## scottr

Other end


----------



## Mark Oomkes

scottr said:


> View attachment 168841
> Other end


Where's the loader hidden?

We all know that direct lift plows can't stack........


----------



## ktfbgb

Oh god here we go again lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ktfbgb said:


> Oh god here we go again lol.


Thumbs Up


----------



## scottr

Ha, your killen me Mark. Piles might be deceiving, my rig is tall. I'm sure the stacks are 26' high


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where's the loader hidden?
> 
> We all know that direct lift plows can't stack........


Moron.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Moron.....


And???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## 91AK250

We've got a few more inches but nothing really worth mentioning. Hoping for more this upcoming week.

Did a little work on the truck and plow. I busted one of the plow markers and a rear work light died. So i grabbed new markers and some LED work lights at work. Should have put the LEDs on years ago!


----------



## iceyman

Looking nice


----------



## scottr

Got a nice 14" snow over the last 2 days, warm weather made of heavy wet snow ( heavy wet for Fairbanks )
Wind picked and got some drifting . ( another rare thing for Fairbanks ) My new rig worked real well, very pleased. The drag plow is the handiest thing ever


----------



## 91AK250

Yeah we didn't get much out of that storm but the guys I deal with up there were calling for parts yesterday, sounds like they were busting things.

We are still well below normal snowfall / snow pack but at least it has stayed below freezing since late November so no melting!!!

I pulled the truck in at work and had them go through the plow mount. It has loosened up over the years and I noticed two very small cracks in the frame near the front leaf spring mounts, got those welded up and all it good!




I've been doing the plowing at work before we open, the F-450 with a 9'2" VXT makes QUICK work of the parking lot and yard. The ranger is perfect for tight areas.


I'm hoping to get my mount on the Excursion to have as a backup just in case something happens to the F-250.


----------



## BUFF

Cursions are pretty cool rides, had a friend with a '02 with a juiced up 7.3 and he pulled a enclosed tri axle 6 sled and it was more than capable of the task.


----------



## scottr

Quick stop at Napa for a spare belt


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> Quick stop at Napa for a spare belt
> 
> View attachment 169277


 I followed your build and you did a real nice job with it, the only thing I would have done different was the axles. A 60 in front and a 70 in the rear would been my choice, but I understand the economics of your choice.


----------



## scottr

First push


----------



## scottr

Buff, Is the Dana 70 that much stronger than the Steerling 10.5" ?


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> Buff, Is the Dana 70 that much stronger than the Steerling 10.5" ?


 It could be debated to the ends of time...... The 60 in front is a better choice from the durability and serviceability perspective and a 70 in the rear has the same bolt pattern and oofset as a 60 and it makes sense. The '09 and newer Sterling's are great because they have disk brakes.


----------



## Liberty LLC

Scott real
The blizzard expandable plow did they have to make a special mount for the truck? It looks like a bronco. Just wanted to clarify love the rig! Any beefing up of the suspension needed?


----------



## scottr

Liberty LLC said:


> Scott real
> The blizzard expandable plow did they have to make a special mount for the truck? It looks like a bronco. Just wanted to clarify love the rig! Any beefing up of the suspension needed?


I built the mount on truck side and plow side to match. It started as a Bronco, has 1-ton running gear under it.
If you click on the link under my post you can burn up a lot of time reading about the build, with lots of photos


----------



## Liberty LLC

What link? Tried every link I could find...


----------



## Philbilly2

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/ground-up-truck-build-need-input.153473/

This one.

Awesome little story. I typically read it once or twice a year.


----------



## scottr

Thanks Philbilly, I thought that link showed up all the time, maybe not, I'm still pretty new to this kind of thing.


----------



## Mark13

scottr said:


> Thanks Philbilly, I thought that link showed up all the time, maybe not, I'm still pretty new to this kind of thing.


The link is in you signature all the time, shows up each time you post no matter which section.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark13 said:


> The link is in you signature all the time, shows up each time you post no matter which section.


Mark is correct. It is there all the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark13 said:


> The link is in you signature all the time, shows up each time you post no matter which section.


Not on a phone......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not on a phone......


Take it to the support and help thread mister......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Take it to the support and help thread mister......


Just stating a fact. Mrs.


----------



## scottr

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just stating a fact. Mrs.


Not everyone on here will remember Joe Friday


----------



## FredG

That's a bad boy build, Kinda two in one deal, Workhorse and toy all in one. That would be a fun thing to build if I had the knowledge. :hammerhead:. Did not want to participate when my Father and Uncles, friends were building something. He used to fabricate his own dump boxes he needed it he built it..My bad what a :terribletowel:. Now when I do or if build one I got to have someone hold my hand.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just stating a fact. Mrs.


----------



## 91AK250

Well, we're pretty snow starved but the temps have been perfect no melting! Fingers crossed the patterns will change a little and we'll get some snow.



Some trucks at work


----------



## scottr

That's it, I'm heading to the islands for a couple weeks till this passes, was here in 89, we recorded -68 at the gold mine I was working, snapped corner bits off the D-10N, then all the fuel started gelling ( refined to -60 pour point locally). Aloha Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ktfbgb

scottr said:


> View attachment 169628
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm heading to the islands for a couple weeks till this passes, was here in 89, we recorded -68 at the gold mine I was working, snapped corner bits off the D-10N, then all the fuel started gelling ( refined to -60 pour point locally). Aloha Thumbs UpThumbs Up


I would be leaving too. It's not unusual for us to see 20 below for a few nights in a row, but it warms up during the day. Having it as cold as they are predicting, for an extended period of, has to be a whole new level of suck lol.


----------



## scottr

ktfbgb said:


> I would be leaving too. It's not unusual for us to see 20 below for a few nights in a row, but it warms up during the day. Having it as cold as they are predicting, for an extended period of, has to be a whole new level of suck lol.


LOL, I'm looking at retiring in your area, banana belt kind of weather.


----------



## ktfbgb

scottr said:


> LOL, I'm looking at retiring in your area, banana belt kind of weather.


There ya goThumbs Up


----------



## 91AK250

Calling for more snow tomorrow/Sat and the again Sunday/Monday. Hoping for some decent accumulations.

We've been having a lot of freezing fog which has made things beautiful outside.









Fired the truck up tonight, pulled it in the garage and put my dual battery set-up in. It'll be nice having a little more reserve.


----------



## 91AK250

Earlier today in traffic.


It's setting up to be a little bit of real snow accumulation!


----------



## 91AK250

ended up with about 6", I did my drive again and then headed down to work and cleaned up the front lot and made a path in the yard. Damn near got the F-450 stuck but was able to rock it out.

Then I did the rest of my drives I typically do. Put the first real ding in the truck in the almost 10 years since painting it. I backed into my grandparents mailbox and busted the new treated 4x6...summer time replacement will be on the list.


----------



## BUFF

10yrs withoot a dinger is pretty damn good......


----------



## unhcp

looking good! besides the ding


----------



## scottr

All is well in Maui, not really missing the -35 temps back home. Another week and I'll be ready for snow again.


----------



## scottr

91AK. Don't feel bad about your ding, this must be the year, I had my first in-authorized contact in 25 years. I'd like to blame it on my new plow rig but bottom line it's the nut behind the wheel that has control. Put this scratch in my customers fender, was backed up next to it using my drag plow to clean beside it. Thought I could get a little closer, had my front wing extended, didn't look forward, SQUEEEEK, crap!! Long time customer, said not to worry about it, she didn't care. Told her nothing doing, I'd fix it asap.


----------



## ktfbgb

scottr said:


> All is well in Maui, not really missing the -35 temps back home. Another week and I'll be ready for snow again.
> View attachment 169890


Where you staying in Maui? Both times I've been we stayed on Kanapalli beach. Probably spelled wrong. Love it there.

Which spot did you snap the pic of the turtle at?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

scottr said:


> View attachment 169891
> 91AK. Don't feel bad about your ding, this must be the year, I had my first in-authorized contact in 25 years. I'd like to blame it on my new plow rig but bottom line it's the nut behind the wheel that has control. Put this scratch in my customers fender, was backed up next to it using my drag plow to clean beside it. Thought I could get a little closer, had my front wing extended, didn't look forward, SQUEEEEK, crap!! Long time customer, said not to worry about it, she didn't care. Told her nothing doing, I'd fix it asap.


Almost looks like one of those decals you put on there to make it look like torn metal...


----------



## scottr

ktfbgb said:


> Where you staying in Maui? Both times I've been we stayed on Kanapalli beach. Probably spelled wrong. Love it there.
> 
> Which spot did you snap the pic of the turtle at?


We tend to stay on the South sid in Kihei when here. Been all over this island and haven't found a bad spot My buddy said today I here calling for -50 at home tonight. Now it really looks good here


----------



## scottr

LapeerLandscape said:


> Almost looks like one of those decals you put on there to make it look like torn metal...


Lol no kidding. I wish you. Kyle just peel it off


----------



## ktfbgb

scottr said:


> We tend to stay on the South sid in Kihei when here. Been all over this island and haven't found a bad spot My buddy said today I here calling for -50 at home tonight. Now it really looks good here


Went down there and checked it out. Lot less touristy, if that's a word. I'm sure you are enjoying the literal 130 degree difference there from home. Enjoy the rest of the trip, I'm jealous!


----------



## 91AK250

So Monday brought 6-12" depending where in town you were. I went into work at 5AM to plow the lot before we opened and didn't get home until 9pm. But it was a good paying day! Right after the snow on Monday the temps started to drop pretty quickly.

Let's start with the drive to work at 5am Monday...nice 75 mph road!


Kept coming all day


After the day job it was time to plow!












Temps today




Decided to play around with the F-150 a little


----------



## 91AK250

Well we got hit with another round, supposed to be only a few inches but the low stalled out and gave us 16" more or less in other places in town.

Light fluffy snow caused very low visibility and main multi lane roads down to one lane including all the highways,real mess.

pics start from this morning, kept snowing all day.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Now we know who's hogging all the snow....you and Flagstaff.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey great pics. But careful, some guys are going through snow withdraw DTs with all the snow we haven't gotten. Watching Buying Alaska right now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Very nice pics.


----------



## scottr

Turning out to be a decent snow year here in Fairbanks, got 10" over the last 2 days and their calling for 6-12" tonight. The Bronco is holding up well and pushing snow better then I imagined.


----------



## scottr

Some people wait to long before calling. I met my match on this one. No where to push the snow, banke are almost 5 feet high, skinny little driveway, got sideways in the bottoms of this swale, had to lift the blade and power out and up the other side. Got turned around and tried it from the other side, no dice, barly made it out. Had to tell the guy he needed a dozer. Still paid me 250 bucks for trying.


----------



## scottr

Another one, the driveway goes down between the two piles, ugly, but it pays good.


----------



## 91AK250

Well down here in Anchorage we are officially over our average of 70" snowfall at the airport, more at my place and the areas I plow.

I've had photos stacked up so I'll just start adding from when I last left off.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

Shoveled my roof off this weekend, the front door wasn't shutting right.





And since we had two very mild warm winters apparently everyone forgot how to drive. Not my photos but all from my local area.


----------



## 91AK250

Well, it looks like the season is over but one never knows until May comes.
I took the plow off the truck yesterday and I have two of the olds cars out. The snow is melting pretty quick with temps in the mid 40s to mid 50s.

We did get hit with one last dump of 12" heavy wet stuff on 3/30.


















Last Thursday 


Yesterday


----------



## BUFF

Does the Olds have a 455 Rocket in it?
A buddy had one in HS and it was great on road trips, except for feeding it...


----------



## 91AK250

Sadly it's got the Olds 350 in it, but it still moves the old boat around pretty well!


----------



## Freshwater

I know this was from last winter, but, is that a 32 deg temp in the middle of -15?


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> I know this was from last winter, but, is that a 32 deg temp in the middle of -15?
> View attachment 173363


It's probably at a higher elevation, that's a typical thing we have in Co.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> It's probably at a higher elevation, that's a typical thing we have in Co.


Makes sense, the blue caught my eye.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> It's probably at a higher elevation, that's a typical thing we have in Co.


I thought it was colder at higher elevation.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought it was colder at higher elevation.


Usually however when there's an temperature inversion lower elevations see colder temps than higher elevations. When this happens around here there's low cloud cover and sub zero temps, get above the clouds temps can be 30-40* warmer.


----------



## scottr

Made a run to my cabin today, got 12" to start the season, . Now we just need that to hit closer to town lowblue:


----------



## scottr

First couple of snow events we see typically are wet and the ground temp is still above freezing. Lots of wreaks around town. Was trying to head North to one of my maintenance camps but 3 rigs had the road tied up. This guy was having a bad day. He's OK, but his poor Pete is hurten! Good thing was, no fuel spilled, he was full.


----------



## scottr

Keeping my finger crossed for this one to hit.

Strong Winter Storm Headed for Interior Alaska Saturday night
and Sunday...

A strong Winter Storm will move southeast across the Chukchi Sea
and into Interior Alaska bringing near Blizzard conditions to
some areas and the potential for 4 to 16 inches of snow.

The storm develops over Siberia Friday night and moves rapidly
into the Chukchi Sea by Saturday morning then into the state
moving into the interior Sunday morning.

Strong west to northwest winds will accompany the storm with
winds 20 to 30 mph gusting to 45 mph in some areas. The greater
Fairbanks area at this time can expect winds 10 to 20 mph gusting
to around 30 mph.

Heavy snow will spread east across the interior area with snowfall
totals in Fairbanks and vicinity 5 to 10 inches. Near blizzard
conditions over summits on the Steese, Elliott, Dalton, and Parks
Highways will greatly impact travel Sunday into Monday.

Models guidance has been consistent the last couple days and
confidence is increasing that this event will be significant
across the interior.

Potential impact from this event include very poor driving
conditions, downed trees, and power outages.


----------



## JustJeff

4"-16" is a pretty big swing. I don't know about where you live, but here, I can barely trust the weather report for tomorrow to be accurate, much less 4-5 days from now.


----------



## scottr

Yep your spot on Jeff, never know. I'm being optimistic at the beginning of the season.  Snow dance!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

scottr said:


> View attachment 173876
> View attachment 173875
> First couple of snow events we see typically are wet and the ground temp is still above freezing. Lots of wreaks around town. Was trying to head North to one of my maintenance camps but 3 rigs had the road tied up. This guy was having a bad day. He's OK, but his poor Pete is hurten! Good thing was, no fuel spilled, he was full.


Too bad it looked like a nice truck. Glad he's ok.


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> 4"-16" is a pretty big swing. I don't know about where you live, but here, I can barely trust the weather report for tomorrow to be accurate, much less 4-5 days from now.


Ditto, Many of nights with one eye open,


----------



## ktfbgb

You can never trust Russians, especially Russian snow.


----------



## scottr

What I didnt include in that forecast is that the 4-16" is covering a 600 x 700 mile area of northern Alaska. The 5-10" here near Fairbanks is still hopeful. Ktfbgb, that Russian snow pays well, even with a red tint to it


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> What I didnt include in that forecast is that the 4-16" is covering a 600 x 700 mile area of northern Alaska. The 5-10" here near Fairbanks is still hopeful. Ktfbgb, that Russian snow pays well, even with a red tint to it


I was under the impression Ruskie snow had a green tint due to radiation....


----------



## scottr

Your killen me Buff


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> Your killen me Buff


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## scottr

Received a 13" snowfall over the weekend, nice start to the season. Temps have been warm for us, this will add the needed insulation to the ground to help keep water lines and septic systems from freezing.


----------



## scottr




----------



## scottr

Some driveways just suck, but pay extra. This is a steep downhill ( pictures don't tell the story) Was able to average right at 200 per hour this weekend, on residentials. One more good snow and I will have recovered my investment on this rig I built.:clapping:


----------



## Broncslefty7

ROI is a beautiful thing.


----------



## scottr

ROI ?


----------



## Broncslefty7

Return on Investment


----------



## scottr

Oops, I'm an idiot


----------



## BC Handyman

Good to see some snow up there


----------



## scottr

Got another 6" yesterday, getting a good start to the season, temps have been above zero until tonight, this is giving us good insulation for the ground.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

scottr said:


> View attachment 174687
> View attachment 174686
> Got another 6" yesterday, getting a good start to the season, temps have been above zero until tonight, this is giving us good insulation for the ground.


You need to shovel the steps and decks for them.....:laugh:


----------



## Broncslefty7

that house is awesome


----------



## FredG

Broncslefty7 said:


> that house is awesome


You beat me to it, I wonder what something like that would cost you there.


----------



## ktfbgb

I too would be interested to know the value of that in Alaska. Here in my town that is going to be a million dollar house plus or minus depending on the size of the lot.


----------



## Broncslefty7

thats easily a million in Connecticut. look up real estate in newington ct and get ready to laugh....


----------



## scottr

house has been vacant for 2 years, little old lady passed and the kids cannot agree on what to do. Word is it will be on the market this winter or spring. I suspect it will go for 5-600K


----------



## FredG

Broncslefty7 said:


> thats easily a million in Connecticut. look up real estate in newington ct and get ready to laugh....


Depending on the acreage it would probably be $500K here. The taxes you pay would make up for it lol.


----------



## FredG

scottr said:


> house has been vacant for 2 years, little old lady passed and the kids cannot agree on what to do. Word is it will be on the market this winter or spring. I suspect it will go for 5-600K
> 
> View attachment 174688
> 
> 
> View attachment 174689


I hope it was closed up correctly or utility's were left on. Could be some damage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

scottr said:


> house has been vacant for 2 years, little old lady passed and the kids cannot agree on what to do. Word is it will be on the market this winter or spring. I suspect it will go for 5-600K
> 
> View attachment 174688
> 
> 
> View attachment 174689


I'll take it! Not so sure about my wife...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That's 4-500k here. Maybe 8k a year in taxes?

Beautiful scenery and home.


----------



## scottr

Taxes are about 2,300 a year. No state or local taxes either Thumbs Up


----------



## ktfbgb

scottr said:


> Taxes are about 2,300 a year. No state or local taxes either Thumbs Up


That's awesome.


----------



## Randall Ave

My two bedroom ranch here is over 8 Gs a year in taxes. How far to drive for food, and beer.


----------



## scottr

Randall Ave said:


> My two bedroom ranch here is over 8 Gs a year in taxes. How far to drive for food, and beer.


Lol, 10 miles to the big box stores. Man, the East coast is spendy


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> That's awesome.


Mine our $4500.00 in the historic district. 1900 sq 3 bed 2 bath. Can't remember the lot size no more than 1/2 acre. Might be 15 Ft on each side of house. I like old homes but miss the country. Made a bad move but my Wife likes it.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> My two bedroom ranch here is over 8 Gs a year in taxes. How far to drive for food, and beer.


To close to NYC?


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG said:


> To close to NYC?


It's just Jersey. I'm on the west side of Morris county. Town of Mine Hill.


----------



## ktfbgb

FredG said:


> Mine our $4500.00 in the historic district. 1900 sq 3 bed 2 bath. Can't remember the lot size no more than 1/2 acre. Might be 15 Ft on each side of house. I like old homes but miss the country. Made a bad move but my Wife likes it.


Sheesh. My place is only 1400 sq feet but on 2.5 acres. I think my property taxes this year were around $1900.00 plus $100 for dues for the private road maintenance association.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Sheesh. My place is only 1400 sq feet but on 2.5 acres. I think my property taxes this year were around $1900.00 plus $100 for dues for the private road maintenance association.


Your lucky, I'm established here and the Grand kids. When I don't want to do much but maybe work a little for someone now and then just to keep busy and pocket money so I can play hard and my Wife retires I think I will be able to make my last move lol. I'll be 68 she will be 62.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Sheesh. My place is only 1400 sq feet but on 2.5 acres. I think my property taxes this year were around $1900.00 plus $100 for dues for the private road maintenance association.


Whats involved in the in the road maintenance. Can you handle it? Meaning like in equipment.


----------



## ktfbgb

FredG said:


> Whats involved in the in the road maintenance. Can you handle it? Meaning like in equipment.


I could handle the snow for them if I had too.

But they hire a road grader about 4 times per year to grade the dirt road. My little tractor wouldn't touch the hard pack dirt. I've seen guys using drags made out of railroad track pulled behind their trucks but it doesn't come close to the grader and the drag can't crown the road or dig out the bar ditches.

They actually asked me if I would take over as president of the association since the guy that was doing it was moving. I said sure but I'm going to raise dues to $500 a year so that we can do some real maintenance like lift the road back to where it should be and install new culverts with Rip wrap so we actually get some drainage. Never heard about it again lol. There are only 18 houses on my street. So people wonder why the road is crappy even though the association only collects $1800 per year but they don't want to pay increased dues to cover it.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> I could handle the snow for them if I had too.
> 
> But they hire a road grader about 4 times per year to grade the dirt road. My little tractor wouldn't touch the hard pack dirt. I've seen guys using drags made out of railroad track pulled behind their trucks but it doesn't come close to the grader and the drag can't crown the road or dig out the bar ditches.
> 
> They actually asked me if I would take over as president of the association since the guy that was doing it was moving. I said sure but I'm going to raise dues to $500 a year so that we can do some real maintenance like lift the road back to where it should be and install new culverts with Rip wrap so we actually get some drainage. Never heard about it again lol. There are only 18 houses on my street. So people wonder why the road is crappy even though the association only collects $1800 per year but they don't want to pay increased dues to cover it.


$1800.00 would be tough for snow and regrading the road. If the road is low and the ditches are not right you are just putting a band aid on it with the road grader.I know most won't understand. Gravel is cheap I pay like $100.00 14 tn. I get it at the top soil guys pit. Little excavator and dump can ditch it fast. Put your marafi down and fill the road, Grade and roll - compact. It's all over. 18 homes depending on frontage would be cake.


----------



## ktfbgb

Ya folks just don’t get it. Each house has 2.5 acres and they are square lots. So i think the road is just shy of a mile. But ya. It needs work. I’m the second house on the road. I keep joking with my wife I’m just going to pave the road to my driveway lol.


----------



## scottr

Had to use my snowblower this weekend so I could get out of my cabin, Had one set of chains on, Boooo, missed my plow


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> View attachment 174914
> Had to use my snowblower this weekend so I could get out of my cabin, Had one set of chains on, Boooo, missed my plow


Looks like you get some wind there.....


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> Looks like you get some wind there.....


Yep, very windy area, but when it lays down, it's a great spot to enjoy.
This is whats behind my cabin


----------



## scottr

This is how we enjoy it most of the time.


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> View attachment 174922
> This is how we enjoy it most of the time.


How do you like the Viper?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

scottr said:


> View attachment 174921
> 
> Yep, very windy area, but when it lays down, it's a great spot to enjoy.
> This is whats behind my cabin


Dang...that's gorgeous!


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> How do you like the Viper?


The Viper pulls like a freight train, ( it has a turbo ) I can typically out climb any of the 800 2-strokes I run with, however, I'm thinking about selling it. The extra 90 lbs under the hood makes a difference. A lot of my riding is technical, steep downhill turns, sidehilling to access other places, etc. I'm just not able to make this sled do what I want.
It's a struggle for me in my head. I went to the 4-stroke for reliability and longevity, and I believe the Yamaha will offer that. I was sick of rebuilding 2-strokes every 3-4000 miles. I'm on the fence.


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> The Viper pulls like a freight train, ( it has a turbo ) I can typically out climb any of the 800 2-strokes I run with, however, I'm thinking about selling it. The extra 90 lbs under the hood makes a difference. A lot of my riding is technical, steep downhill turns, sidehilling to access other places, etc. I'm just not able to make this sled do what I want.
> It's a struggle for me in my head. I went to the 4-stroke for reliability and longevity, and I believe the Yamaha will offer that. I was sick of rebuilding 2-strokes every 3-4000 miles. I'm on the fence.


I built me last couple of sleds for backcountry riding. Power to weight ratio, loose suspension, longest deepest paddle track you can get and weight transfer are what I went for.
My last was a Apex, I shaved 90# oof it and added a MPI Supercharger on it running 16# of boost on 114 VP. It was a arm stretcher and would climb chutes like a SB. But in tight areas it was a man eater if you didn't learn to use your body weight. My favorite is my 06 Viper that I bunched oot to 925cc. It has a 162 2.25" paddle, lightweight everything and weighs 442# withoot fuel.


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> I built me last couple of sleds for backcountry riding. Power to weight ratio, loose suspension, longest deepest paddle track you can get and weight transfer are what I went for.
> My last was a Apex, I shaved 90# oof it and added a MPI Supercharger on it running 16# of boost on 114 VP. It was a arm stretcher and would climb chutes like a SB. But in tight areas it was a man eater if you didn't learn to use your body weight. My favorite is my 06 Viper that I bunched oot to 925cc. It has a 162 2.25" paddle, lightweight everything and weighs 442# withoot fuel.


Wow Buff, 16# is really moving some air, I bet that this really pulled. I bet your 06 is impressive at 442. I'm right at 600 pounds full of fuel and ready to ride. I'm only running 6# of boost. And 190 HP. Like you say, in chutes, it rules. I came from a long line of Ski-doo's. Looking at the 850 now


----------



## scottr

The boys south of me are getting the goods
An avalanche still has the road closed

More than 40 inches of snow had fallen in Thompson Pass overnight, said Kyle Van Peursem, meteorologist with the National Weather Service office in Anchorage. On Wednesday morning, 15 inches had fallen in just 90 minutes, he said.


----------



## ktfbgb

scottr said:


> The boys south of me are getting the goods
> An avalanche still has the road closed
> 
> More than 40 inches of snow had fallen in Thompson Pass overnight, said Kyle Van Peursem, meteorologist with the National Weather Service office in Anchorage. On Wednesday morning, 15 inches had fallen in just 90 minutes, he said.


15" in 90 minutes is incredible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy carp!

That's a literally EPIC a mount of snow.


----------



## scottr

It's a cool area, the average snow fall per year is 41'. With a record of 82' in one season. Pretty wild. They get a lot of freeze thaw cycles so you never witness a full seasons snow. One of our guys was saying the snow was past his waist standing in the road. They were getting the Howitzer ready to start shooting, bring the rest of the snow down to reduce the Avy danger.


----------



## scottr

Here's a shot of one of our rigs trying to punch the road open


----------



## shawn_

Wow ! Alaska is beautiful somewhere I always wanted too visit. I will be sure too only visit in the summer months tho ! Lol


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> It's a cool area, the average snow fall per year is 41'. With a record of 82' in one season. Pretty wild. They get a lot of freeze thaw cycles so you never witness a full seasons snow. One of our guys was saying the snow was past his waist standing in the road. They were getting the Howitzer ready to start shooting, bring the rest of the snow down to reduce the Avy danger.


I've tagged along on Avy mitigation a couple times as spectator. It's pretty freaking cool.


----------



## scottr

I agree, fun to be a part of mitigation, no fun to be involved in one. Here's a shot from last year, this is up where I work on the Dalton Hwy. Atigun Pass. This one came down on it's own at night. We have (2) Volvo L220F's that handle the road opening.


----------



## scottr

This one came down about 10 minutes behind me, I just drove down the pass and a truck driver got on the radio and told me the road was blocked. I told him I just drove thru and it's all good   I decided to flip around to check it out. Yep, he was right. I radioed to camp and lets the guys know, I had my shovel out making it look like I was getting started when they showed up  The spring Avy's are so heavy.


----------



## scottr

I know I'm off topic by a long way, but some might find it interesting. This is a cool shot of 2 of our gunners in the same pass, their shooting our 105MM recoil-less gun. I got to pull the trigger on this one time, wow it's impressive. I've been told we are the last 105 being used, as all the ammo is about gone. The rounds we are shooting now are from 1952,


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> View attachment 175275
> I know I'm off topic by a long way, but some might find it interesting. This is a cool shot of 2 of our gunners in the same pass, their shooting our 105MM recoil-less gun. I got to pull the trigger on this one time, wow it's impressive. I've been told we are the last 105 being used, as all the ammo is about gone. The rounds we are shooting now are from 1952,


I'm sure drone will eventually be the weapon of choice.


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> I'm sure drone will eventually be the weapon of choice.


Bet your right.


----------



## scottr

Ran South to see how that big storm did. We're having fun.


----------

